# The eight-hour date from hell



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

Okay everyone, I can't even begin to say what a truly strange day I've had. It started out with the exciting prospect of being in my very first relationship but ended with me never wanting to see this guy again. 

It all started about two weeks ago when I responded to this guy's posting on a personals site (I'm gay, by the way). Anyway, I got a really nice response back from him and after talking for a while, we agreed to meet for a date. Now this was a big deal for me. I've never dated before as a result of my SA. But I went and I had an okay time. We didn't "click" as much as I had thought we would but he was a nice enough guy so I thought I'd give him a chance. There were some issues I had with him but I said to myself that I could work through them in time.

So we spoke online for about a week before today, our second date, and I thought we were really clicking and that a potential relationship was forming. Then today came and omg, as the title says, this was the eight hour date from hell! Okay, so we met up in downtown Boston and already, he was being way too loving for someone on their second date, calling me adorable every five seconds and telling me he's so in love with me. Flattering but not a turn-on on the second date. So anyway, then we head to this record store where an hours-long search for the CD he wanted most in the world ensued: The Disney Princesses Collection. He didn't find it at the first store but he bought another CD and while we were in line, there were these two black girls in front of us and all of a sudden, he yells out of nowhere, "God, I love black people!" I was soooo embarrassed and probably turned a million shades of red.

OK, so the search for the Disney Princesses CD continued and as we walked from place to place, the day just kept getting worse. There would be a new revelation every few minutes. Here's just a few: "O yeah, did I tell you I hate Asians???", "O yeah, did I tell you I'm totally inappropriate???", "O yeah, did I tell you my farts are lethal???" By this point, all I could say to myself was, "what did I do to deserve this?"

Then came the big revelation. We went to this art gallery where he knew the owner and when I asked how he knew him, here was his response: "O, yea, I've been kind of keeping something from you: He runs a crystal meth addiction group that I'm a part of." So at this point, I have NO clue what to say. I was dumbfounded beyond belief. I would never have expected this in a million years. I must have acted like a complete idiot but I just said we need to go sit down and talk about this. So I spent about an hour finding out about how he's been using crystal meth for two years and was introduced to it by his HIV-positive ex-boyfriend, who he said he slept with for an entire year. By this point, I'm waiting to be rescued from this hellish afternoon but it didn't stop there.

We finally just dropped the subject and the CD search continued. O yeah, walking from store to store, he would inform me every time he farted. No, I'm not making any of this up. lol. This is exactly what happened. So he finally found the CD (thank god!) so I thought it was a good point to call it a day. I just wanted to get the hell out of there at that point. So he drove me home and it only got worse. He puts the Disney CD in the player in his car and the whole way home, he sang all the female parts of the songs from Beauty and the Beast, Mulan, and Hercules. Yes, just the female parts. I swear, if I were more in shape, I would have jumped out the car door right then! I couldn't get home fast enough.

So needless to say, I have to break off this relationship. He's DEFINITELY not my type. lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap. :lol Dude, I'm sorry... but that is hilarious. 

If nothing else, just be happy that you've been able to provide a very entertaining story for the rest of us. :lol


----------



## jumbojedi06 (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol That's why I posted it here. It was just too funny to keep to myself.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

bwahaha, oh dear god :lol .... i knew a guy in high school who did the same thing with his disney soundtracks.

at least you've got a cool anecdote ready for your next date (with a different dude of course).


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

:lol this is priceless. I hope everyone gets a chance to read it.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

omg...I can't think of any other response...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

:hug Sounds awful :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

HAHAHA very funny. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu - wow
He was certainly "cultured".


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Holy _crap_! Poor Jeff. :hug


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I am sorry that you had to deal with that :hug


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Holy **** man, that's awesome... especially singing along to the soundtrack. :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Holy ****! I hope you're not planning on seeing him again. I also hope that this doesn't put you off of dating. Not all of us are like that. :hug


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: The eight-hour date from hell*



no_name said:


> :haha
> That was great to read but probably painful to experience... I hope your next date is less eventful.


:ditto


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

wow you had to listen to disney soundtracks all the way home? no wonder he isnt your type!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh my lord! :lol I wish you didn't have to experience that. :hug You will be sure to appreciate it when a good guy comes along. That date sounded like pure torture. If you wrote a book about it I bet it would be a best seller. Keep the faith. There are good people out there.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

OMG please do us ALL A FAVOR and dont ever see this guy again!!! Holy crap is that the date from hell lolol!!!! On a even more serious note I am sorry you had to go thru that sheesh!


----------



## fuzzball (Nov 13, 2005)

It was probably a horrible experience when it was happening ... but damn if it wasn't funny 

Well, at least you got a great story out of it.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

:haha 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow so let me get this straight...you didn't kill him or yourself?


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

That's rough. :fall

At least it'll be hard to have a worse date than this in the future. You'll know how to handle any problem that comes your way. :yes

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, he sounds insane!! Sorry you had to go through that. . . but it was funny. :lol


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Remember next time you can leave whenever you want. 
You do NOT have to stay. You can tell him that this isn't really working out or make up some excuse. 

If you do date have a buddy call you. If it's going well you can be like yo that's awesome but I'm with a friend i gotta go. And if its not you can be like OMG NO WAY okay I'll be there as soon as I can.


----------

